
Sergey Brin On Google’s Wifi Data Collection: We Screwed Up - raju
http://searchengineland.com/sergey-brin-we-screwed-up-42386
======
larsberg
We apologize for the fault in the Wifi Data Collection. Those responsible have
been sacked.

